# dissabtes / fer dissabte



## basquiat

HOLA

por favor "dissabtes" significa sabado o domingo?
gracias


----------



## belén

Sábados 

Como curiosidad: En Mallorca (no sé si en el resto de lugares catalanoparlantes) "fer dissabte" (literalmente hacer sábado) significa limpiar la casa, ya que tradicionalmente se hacía los sábados, pero aún haciéndolo otro día de la semana se sigue llamando así.


----------



## basquiat

Gracias Belen y saludos


----------



## kiyama

Ei!
Al Principat també fem dissabte.
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> Ei!
> Al Principat també fem dissabte.
> kiyama


 
Exactament, independentment del dia de la setmana que sigui, com deia la Belén.


----------



## brau

Jo no coneixia aquesta expressió.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Jo no coneixia aquesta expressió.


 
La teva resposta em desperta la curiositat... És una expressió desconeguda o que no s'empri a cap lloc del País Valencià?

Aquí està caient en desús. Jo la dic perquè m'encanta (la trobo una preciositat , una joieta) i perquè sempre l'he sentida a casa i als grans; en canvi, és cert que no la sento en la gent de la meva edat ni en els més joves. Ara la gent diu coses del tipus "tal dia em ve la _queli_".


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La teva resposta em desperta la curiositat... És una expressió desconeguda o que no s'empri a cap lloc del País Valencià?
> 
> Aquí està caient en desús. Jo la dic perquè m'encanta (la trobo una preciositat , una joieta) i perquè sempre l'he sentida a casa i als grans; en canvi, és cert que no la sento en la gent de la meva edat ni en els més joves. Ara la gent diu coses del tipus "tal dia em ve la _queli_".


 
Doncs a mi no em sona gens, però no et puc assegurar que no es diga a cap lloc del PV, que és molt llarg.


----------



## brau

Notícies fresques. 

He preguntat pel meu poble i m'han dit que de "fer dissabtes" res, però, atenció, una expressió que era molt comú i encara la fa servir la gent major és "fer de divendres", amb el significat de netejar a fons la casa. Curiós veritat?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Notícies fresques.
> 
> He preguntat pel meu poble i m'han dit que de "fer dissabtes" res, però, atenció, una expressió que era molt comú i encara la fa servir la gent major és "fer de divendres", amb el significat de netejar a fons la casa. Curiós veritat?


 
Genial! Mil gràcies, Brau!


----------



## belén

Qué curiós! Tota Catalunya i les Balears _pringant _el dissabte i voltros a Valencia de festa perque ja ho havieu fet divendres!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Qué curiós! Tota Catalunya i les Balears _pringant _el dissabte i voltros a Valencia de festa perque ja ho havieu fet divendres!!


 
Ara potser em passaré de llesta, però em pregunto si pot tenir a veure amb l'època mora, que no va ser curta... Com que els musulmans penso que tenen el dissabte com a dia sagrat i de descans (és així, oi?, com els jueus).

Besades, besets i petons,

Montse


----------



## xupxup

Hola Traductora internacional!

Em sembla que el dia festiu dels musulmans és divendres, pels jueus dissabte i pels cristians diumenge.

I que vol dir això de "_tal dia em ve la quel_i" ?!? No ho he sentit mai!

Per cert, l'expressió no és fer dissabte*s*, sinó fer dissabte, i es pot fer qualsevol dia de la setmana. De la mateixa manera "fer l'agost" és fer un gran negoci, sigui quan sigui, o "anar de diumenge" és anar mudat, encara que sigui dilluns.

Salut a tothom!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Em sembla que el dia festiu dels musulmans és divendres, pels jueus dissabte i pels cristians diumenge.
> 
> I que vol dir això de "_tal dia em ve la quel_i" ?!? No ho he sentit mai!


 

Moltes mercis per l'aclariment, compatriota penedesenca! 

Pel que fa a _la queli_, res a veure amb les galetes d'Inca. En realitat és una paraula molt lletja, però cada vegada se sent més. No us sona? La queli és "la que limpia": lleig, molt lleig. Ho he sentit dir a més d'un pijo.


----------



## belén

Off topic alert off topic alert... Crec que m'autoborraré demà..
Lo que jo he escoltat:
La queli = la casa (apart de les millors galetes del món  )
Marilimp = la que limpia


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Off topic alert off topic alert... Crec que m'autoborraré demà..
> Lo que jo he escoltat:
> La queli = la casa (apart de les millors galetes del món  )
> Marilimp = la que limpia


 
Dona, que dissabte té relació amb fer dissabte, i fer dissabte té relació amb la queli i la queli té relació amb la marilimp!  (aquesta no l'havia sentida mai)

I, tornant a la neteja... Belén, a Mallorca la gent jove ho dieu, això de fer dissabte? És que jo penso que per aquí ho estem perdent (no fer-ne, sinó dir-ho )


----------



## belén

Mmm.. jo crec que no es diu tant, no i és de veritat una pena.. però faré uns interrogatoris als amiguets aquest cap de setmana  a veure que trec de bò...


----------



## brau

belén said:


> Qué curiós! Tota Catalunya i les Balears _pringant _el dissabte i voltros a Valencia de festa perque ja ho havieu fet divendres!!


 
Ja se sap, no deixes per a demà... 

De tota manera, crec que "fer de divendres" segons em va explicar ma mare que es fa servir no té exactament el mateix significat que dieu de "fer dissabte". A mi em va explicar que una cosa és "netejar casa", que supose que equivaldria a "fer dissabte", i una altra és "fer de divendres", que també pot ser qualsevol dia de la setmana, i que és més netejar a fons, apartant els llits, llevant els portafotos, passant el "plumero" per tot arreu etc.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Brau, _fer dissabte_ és fer neteja profunda, retirant mobles, aspirant, etc. És quan desprést tot et queda com una patena


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pel que fa a _la queli_, res a veure amb les galetes d'Inca. En realitat és una paraula molt lletja, però cada vegada se sent més. No us sona? La queli és "la que limpia": lleig, molt lleig. Ho he sentit dir a més d'un pijo.



Ostres! Mai ho havia sentit amb aquest significat! A mi això de "queli" em sona  de sentir-ho en castellà a la tele, amb el sentit de "casa": Vamo' pa mi keli"  

I _marilimp_, tela també!


----------



## chics

Hola.

Al meu barri a Barcelona sí que diem fer dissabte... el jovent i tot! Clar que ho fem diumenge i amb _ressaca_... El que no havia sentit mai és això de _la queli_. D'on ve? Ja em pensava que les galetes aparentment inmillorables ara et planxàven les camises també, aaai... snif!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Brau, _fer dissabte_ és fer neteja profunda, retirant mobles, aspirant, etc. És quan desprést tot et queda com una patena


 
Aleshores té el mateix significat. Per cert, endivineu què està fent ma mare en aquests moments? Exacte, fent de divendres!


----------



## Göthe

Jo no havia dit mai ni fer dissabte ni fer divendres. per cert els de València d'on sou? Alzira (Ribera Alta)


----------

